# RARE Offering-High Quality Heaver with Torzite Guides



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*CCP 8-12oz*, full length, conventional, built with, IMO, the ultimate in high performance light weight surf guides-All Fuji Torzite guides and Fuji Titanium tip top (T-MNST). Lighter surf guides in these sizes do not exist. In absolutely new condition (has been thrown a few times). X-flock shrink tubing over cork at grip locations (see pics). I doubt there’s another high quality heaver blank on the planet built to date with all Torzite guides. 32.5” from butt tip to beginning of reel seat. Fuji size 22mm trigger reel seat. Torzite is the ring material and frames are titanium. It was only fitting that a high quality blank get high quality hardware. Original costs (price to build another):

Blank $300
Torzite Guides and Titanum Tip Top $225
Build $125
*Total* $ $650

My price *$495* plus shipping.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Very sweet looking rod! Nice build - attention to detail.

Sandcrab


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very nice work...


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

trigger grips are nice if anyone is wondering.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

A chance to own the best, will entertain responsible offers, USPS money order, add 3% for PP.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Closed.


----------

